# GAME 62: Celtics (32-29) vs. Pistons (37-22)



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

At Truth34's request, we'll try to put an end to the off-season talk and focus on the "on-season."

Comming off a very hard earned win against the NBA's worst team, the Celtics take on the defending NBA champs, the Detroit Pistons.

The Pistons are just 2-3 in March and will be playing a much improved Celtics team (3-1) that is currently 5-1 in the second Toine-era.

Boston is looking for revenge after losing both games vs Detriot this season by an average of 9 points per. 

One of the keys for the Celtics to walk away with a victory will be their offense. If we see another pathetic performance like we've seen vs Atlanta this past Wednesday, we'll be in deep trouble.

The other key will be the C's defense. In the previous two games this year, the Pistons were able to put up 105 points on average and walk away with an easy victory in both cases.

Match up to watch:

The point guards.
The Celtics were torched by the oppositions PG's the last two games, so it will be nice to see what we have done to change that.

Doc Rivers: "West had a great game, and that's what we need a defensive point guard to do." After Tyron Lue dropped 25 points on us, add Payton to that list and I agree with you 100% Doc.

All in all though it should be a fun game to watch and to bet on.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

It will be a battle of first place teams tonight as the Celtics welcome the Pistons into town. After early season struggles, the Pistons have now opened up a five game lead in the Central and should run away with it down the stretch. Our beloved shamrocks are three games up on Philadelphia. The 76ers are at home playing Charlotte tonight. If the trend over the last five meetings between the Celtics and Pistons continues, there will be a loss tonight and Philly should be able to pull one back.

Ben Wallace continues to be the leader of the Pistons and has put up his usual 9.2 ppg, 12.0 rpg, 2.43 bpg, and 1.35 spg this season. Big Ben's shooting numbers continue to be low (44.5% FG, 41.9% FT). Richard Hamilton is the team's leading offensive threat with his 19.4 ppg, which goes will with his 4.5 apg and 1.16 spg. Chauncey Billups is continuing his strong play with 16.4 ppg, 6.1 apg and 1.14 spg. Billups is also shooting an impressive 41.3% from beyond the arc and 89.7% at the line. Rasheed Wallace is doing well with 13.9 ppg, 8.1 rpg and 1.47 bpg. Tayshaun Prince, while mostly a defensive player, is putting up some solid offensive numbers with 13.6 ppg on 48.2% FG. Antonio McDyess has come back strong with 10.2 ppg and 6.4 rpg in just 24 mpg in a bench role. Carlos Arroyo has been a solid pick up averaging 6.4 ppg and 3.85 apg in 19.2 mpg in 18 games since coming over from Utah. Lindsey Hunter is another backup to watch out for as his defensive ability is shown in his 1.02 spg in just 15.7 mpg.

This will be a very tough test for the Celtics, who should come out hungry after Wednesday's poor effort in the win against the Hawks.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I just threw up 2k in points on you boys!

Better pull it out... 

Need ya to win! (or lose by 2 or less)...

-Petey


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Petey said:


> I just threw up 2k in points on you boys!
> 
> Better pull it out...
> 
> ...


I lost all my points last night. Petey, you want to donate some?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Premier said:


> I lost all my points last night. Petey, you want to donate some?


A) no donates left.

B) post... get points, it's about 15 points per post.


I'm sure you'll find a bunch of interesting topics in the Atlantic Division forums.

Share some wisdom!

-Petey


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

how many GB are philly?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

TONYALLEN42 said:


> how many GB are philly?



3 games back, and we've played the same amount of games.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Poor start... 19-14, Pistons, w/ a minute left in the 1st.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Al Jefferson really needs to get better at shooting FT's. It seems like every time I seem him play he only makes half of the ones he shoots.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Petey said:


> A) no donates left.
> 
> B) post... get points, it's about 15 points per post.
> 
> ...


Or better yet you could post at the Washington Wizards forum. I heard you can get 50 points per post there...


:biggrin:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Anima said:


> Or better yet you could post at the Washington Wizards forum. I heard you can get 50 points per post there...
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


What a lie...

-Petey


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

What a horrible game shooting wise. The whole teams shooting terrible and Toine is just awful.

The good thing is, we're taking very good shots.

Doc needs to go back to "Layups 101"

Tony Allen missed like 3 easy ones. Toine should have gotten at least 3 more fouls called for him.

Payton must be reading the board because he's playing better, and Banks is doing his stuff.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

We've picked it up a bit, Pierce strung together a couple of shots and has already reached 20pts.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Antoine's killing us.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> Antoine's killing us.


And the Refs...we shouldn't even be in OT. What a absolute garbage call that was on that 3 pt. foul on GP.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Hamilton fouled out. Let's win this game.

What a rebound by Delonte. Damn.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Bout time they T'd Brown up. He hasn't shut up since the 4th quarter.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Even though I'm estatic that Larry Brown got that technical, that was a bad late foul. If you're going to call it, call it right after the play. Not after the star player *****es about it. Brown had every reason to be upset. Lanteri is right, these refs suck.

Tie mother****ing game.

EDIT: Prince out of bounds. 

:banana:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce with the game winner! Game Over!


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Pauuuuulllll Pieeerrceeeeeeee


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Paul The ****ing Truth Piece


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Even though I'm estatic that Larry Brown got that technical, that was a bad late foul. If you're going to call it, call it right after the play. Not after the star player *****es about it. Brown had every reason to be upset. Lanteri is right, these refs suck.
> 
> Tie mother****ing game.
> 
> ...



That call was bull****. That call should have been called sooner. I'm sick of refs waiting till they see that the shot is missed or made. Un****ing believable.

WHAT A GAME THOUTGH.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Lanteri said:


> And Pierce is a friggin moron, but what can ya do.


Dude.. The Moron showed us how it's done tonight..

The Truth has been set free.............................. #34

>> FEAR THE PIERCE <<

PdP


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Great Game by Pierce, very clutch scoring in the overtimes. Also a nice team stat is that in a 58min game against a defensive team we only turned the ball over 9 TIMES!!!!!! Awesome win for the C's


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

PhearDaPierce said:


> Dude.. The Moron showed us how it's done tonight..
> 
> The Truth has been set free.............................. #34
> 
> ...


 He's still a moron. 

He's just a moron that makes big shots that's all


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

:banana: ....

Ahhh well.. 
Here's to ya... :cheers: 

PdP


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Good job guys, you beat the spread and odds!

2k for Petey!

-Petey


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

This game was great. I agree they refs made some terrible calls. Paul Pierce came through in the end.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Definately the game of the year. I'm still astounded that they overcame shooting 18% in the first quarter and pulled out a win. Looking at the box score, they actually out-shot and out rebounded the Pistons. This was a huge victory for the Celtics.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Big time statement win, i think this shows we are for real, we really overcame some poor play to beat a quality team and an early 2nd OT deficit. I honestly thought we were gonna give it up there at the end but Pierce was huge and West had that huge rebound.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

goNBAjayhawks said:


> Big time statement win, i think this shows we are for real, we really overcame some poor play to beat a quality team and an early 2nd OT deficit. I honestly thought we were gonna give it up there at the end but Pierce was huge and West had that huge rebound.


Everybody stepped up tonight. Even Toine had some positives, few....very few.....very very few.....West with the rebound, BLOUNT WITH HIS SHOTS, Payton WITH DEFENSE (did anyone tape the game?), Banks had some nice plays, Pierce was HUGE, Ricky was huge, Reaf had some key offensive rebounds. It was a great win and a great team effort.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

I practically wet myself when I logged onto yahoo sports and saw that the Celtics outlasted Detroit in 2 OT's!!! :eek8:

This team needed Antoine, he's truly been the spark that they need. He had probably his worst game of the season, but like he said, if he had that kind of game when he was last here, they would've lost. They have much more talent this time around. Pierce had an awesome performance. Season-high 38 with no turnovers and 12 boards. Ricky fouled out and they still won. Payton just missed a triple-double. 6-1 since 'Toine's return and 3 ahead of Philly in the Atlantic. :biggrin:


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

hands down the biggest win for the celtics all year. going up against one of the two top teams in the eastern conference on your home court in a game when the refs aren't giving u anything at all. the game goes into ot and they fight through it on the back of paul pierce (38 points) who played his best game for a while and really showed how big of a leader to this team he is. along with the help of mark blount (17 points) and ricky davis (23 points) the celtics now have sent out the message that this newly refreshed team is ready for anyone and will step up to the challenge as the end of the season starts to appear on the horizon and the push for the playoffs begins.. and boy i can't wait.. it's going to be a great next 2 months.. boy was the fleetcenter (or w/e it's called) rockin tonight.. man it was the greatest


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*What an effort*

Delonte's rebound was big. But how about that offensive rebound by Mark Blount surrounded by the two Wallace's and Billups. Then he rejects Billups one of the next times down. Blount has been GREAT the last three games.

Spotted at the Fleet


Gary Payton Jr. (sat on Celtics bench for first 6 minutes--he has been banned from sitting there until we draft him in about 7 years--he totally jinxed us)

Paul Pierce's Mom--Can we buy her a condo her or something? It seems like whenever she flies out from LA, Paul decides to go off!

Governor Romney--What can you say, the guy is a bandwagoner!


----------



## Piston-PiercePower (Nov 20, 2004)

I love it when Pierce has a big game 

Just wish I could have seen it... I bet it was great.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

that game was nuts, we were up in the end of the 4th so i left came back 30-40 mins. later an i thought that they were re-showing it but it was 30 seconds in the 2OT. all i have to say is pierce is the most clutch player on last shots. great win guys


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

TONYALLEN42 said:


> all i have to say is pierce is the most clutch player on last shots.



:yes:

PdP


----------

